# Horus Heresy: The Purge - Limited Edition



## Lord of the Night

Yes fellow Heretics, it's another Black Library limited edition. Titled _The Purge_ and due for release later this month:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/the-purge-limited-edition.html

But here's something that may make this a release most will be watching. Based on the glyphs on the Coming Soon Cover, the quotation on the page and the image of what looks like Lorgar Aurelian on the page, and the small tidbit on the [email protected] Blog, which is here;



[email protected] said:


> The Purge is a new limited edition Horus Heresy novella, only available from blacklibrary.com. This new story from Anthony Reynolds follows a squad of XVII Legionaries during a pivotal event in the Word Bearers history.
> We’re not giving much more away just yet, but if you’re excited about the prospect of an upcoming Word Bearers novel, we have created a set of suitably Heretical looking desktop wallpapers for you, complete with blood-smeared Colchisian Script.


I do believe that this is a novella focusing on the purging of the God-Emperor worshippers in the ranks of the Word Bearers that was referenced in _The First Heretic_ and vital to the plot of _Dark Creed_. And it's Anthony Reynolds! Will definitely be getting a copy of this one.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well I'm all in for them now, I've reached that retarded point where I've invested so much money in the Linited Editiond and series as a whole that I can't stop now. Having said that, I agree with you that it must be the purge of the Word Bearer loyalists, something I also very much want to read.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Definitely going to get it, have a Word Bearers HH force in the making, just need a Contemptor.


----------



## forkmaster

Just like you said LotN, my guess is that it takes place prior to Isstvan V during the purge of the Word Bearers as the loyalists were culled by Lorgar. I'm a bit torn in this as I cant for all in the world see any of the LE worth it. Though getting his autograph is seducting. No I'll wait for the public release in 1-2 years.


----------



## KramFoot

Hmm, dunno why but I get the feeling that BL might return to doing a week's availability, rather than restricted numbers for this novella. Or maybe I'm optimistic because I won't get paid till the week after it's out.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I'll probably invest in this one given I enjoyed Reynolds' Word Bearers and I consider the plot to have a lot of potential.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Hrm, now that looks like a book worth picking up. Could be interesting if some of them survives to fight on the loyalist side later, but mistrusted because of their zealotry.


----------



## Doelago

This one might actually be worth buying unlike the past few limited editions. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Brother Lucian said:


> Hrm, now that looks like a book worth picking up. Could be interesting if some of them survives to fight on the loyalist side later, but mistrusted because of their zealotry.


I doubt any of them survived - this purge occurred decades before the Horus Heresy (in the time after Lorgar entered the Eye of Terror). We also know that far less were purged than the 'faithless legions' purged on Isstvan III (according to Erebus anyway). I doubt Erebus or Kor Phaeron allowed any to survive.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I doubt any of them survived - this purge occurred decades before the Horus Heresy (in the time after Lorgar entered the Eye of Terror). We also know that far less were purged than the 'faithless legions' purged on Isstvan III (according to Erebus anyway). I doubt Erebus or Kor Phaeron allowed any to survive.


Well, they didnt get that Word Bearer in Unremembered Empire, whom remained true to the worship of the Emperor and wanting to kill Lorgar for straying. Cant remember his name.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I doubt any of them survived - this purge occurred decades before the Horus Heresy (in the time after Lorgar entered the Eye of Terror). We also know that far less were purged than the 'faithless legions' purged on Isstvan III (according to Erebus anyway). I doubt Erebus or Kor Phaeron allowed any to survive.


And unlike at Istvaan, the loyalist Word Bearers were not put into a battlezone. It's implied in TFH that they were ambushed aboard the Word Bearer ships, there was little time for any of them to realize what was happening and they couldn't form an organized resistance like Saul Tarvitz did. So it's really unlikely that any of them survived, plus if any of them had they would have gone to tell somebody and that would have alerted others that the Word Bearers had gone rogue.



Brother Lucian said:


> Well, they didnt get that Word Bearer in Unremembered Empire, whom remained true to the worship of the Emperor and wanting to kill Lorgar for straying. Cant remember his name.


Barthusa Narek. They didn't get him because he went along with the treachery at first, he realized that it was a mistake later on and repented. But he was a traitor for a while.


LotN


----------



## March of Time

Brother Lucian said:


> Well, they didnt get that Word Bearer in Unremembered Empire, whom remained true to the worship of the Emperor and wanting to kill Lorgar for straying. Cant remember his name.


Barthusa Narek.


----------



## Brother Lucian

March of Time said:


> Barthusa Narek.


Plus that the managed to keep his sympathies from chaos worshipping brethren and get them to transport him.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Lucian said:


> Plus that the managed to keep his sympathies from chaos worshipping brethren and get them to transport him.


That's because when he repented his treachery, he hid it long enough for those two Word Bearers to transport him to Ultramar. Not hard since none of the Word Bearers would suspect that one of them who took part in the Dropsite Massacre would repent and turn back to the God-Emperor.

That particular scene shows it nicely. When Narek says that he still believes in the God-Emperor, the two Possessed Marines don't actually react until he attacks them, at first they are just stunned and ask him "What are you saying?" They really didn't think that one of their own would revert back, so much so that they didn't assault him the second he said it because it hadn't fully sunk in that Narek was telling them he was a loyalist. So when you think about it, all he had to do was not say "I'm a loyalist now!" in front of everyone and none of them would have even thought it possible.


LotN


----------



## Sev

I'm wondering if they're going with 4.000 copies again for the The Purge, considering Ravenlord still hasn't sold out yet.



Angel of Blood said:


> Well I'm all in for them now, I've reached that retarded point where I've invested so much money in the Linited Editiond and series as a whole that I can't stop now.


Same here, I have spent so much money already, might as well finish it now. Still need to get my hands on a copy of Sedition's Gate.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Seditions Gate? Oh ffs don't tell me another ever only novella came out again??


----------



## Sev

Yep, I'm afraid so.










I believe they started selling it at the HH Weekender two months ago.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Copy and pasted from a French website, Seditions Gate consists of:

Artefacts by Nick Kyme: Before heading for Isstvan Vulkan returns to his forge on Nocturne, fearing what might happen if his finely wrought tools of destruction were ever to fall into the wrong hands...

The Harrowing by Rob Sanders: An Alpha Legion commander's attempt to smuggle forces to Terra fails when the Mechanicum ark-freighter is diverted - however, the harrowing of Callistra Mundi is ready to begin.

Allegiance by Chris Wraight: Saved from the ruins of Prospero, Revuel Arvida of the Thousand Sons seeks new purpose amongst the White Scars Legion, haunted as they are by the ghosts of an uneasy past...

The Laurel of Defiance by Guy Haley: Captain Lucretius Crovo and his battle borthers are set to be honoured by Lord Guilliman before the newly crowned emperor of Imperium Secundus - none other than Sanguinius himself.

Sermon of Exodus by David Annandale: The fanatical cultists of Davin have grown restless - converging upon the fabled Lodge of Echoes, they are drawn now towards a new and far greater destiny out amongst the stars.

They all sound quite interesting, apart from Artefacts of course.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Angel of Blood said:


> Seditions Gate? Oh ffs don't tell me another event-only novella came out again??


Yep.

http://warhammerworld.games-workshop.com/events-hall/our-events/warhammer40000openday/

It'll be available at that in addition to what it's already been available at.


LotN


----------



## Sev

Lord of the Night said:


> http://warhammerworld.games-workshop.com/events-hall/our-events/warhammer40000openday/


Apparently also this: "Pre-Releases! New hardback editions of Prospero Burns and A Thousand Sons." 

The next few months are going to be expensive.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Oh wonderful, another event only novel then. Fuck you BL.

Anyone on here going?


----------



## forkmaster

Angel of Blood said:


> Oh wonderful, another event only novel then. Fuck you BL.
> 
> Anyone on here going?


I'm with you on this one!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Cover art for _The Purge_ has been released;










Lorgar looks pretty good there, and I love the tagline; Behind a Loyal Mask. I could finish that thought; Behind a loyal mask, lies the face of a traitor.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Is that Lorgar? His weapon looks difference and he's carrying a crested helm. I wouldn't be surprised if that was a "loyalist" Word Bearer Captain or something.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is that Lorgar? His weapon looks difference and he's carrying a crested helm. I wouldn't be surprised if that was a "loyalist" Word Bearer Captain or something.


I agree. He also looks of a similar proportion to the Space Marines behind him.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Skin isn't golden either, nor his armour.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

His armour looks red to, that would suggest it was set after Istvaan rather than prior to it.


----------



## ckcrawford

Just got the Black Library notice on my email. DUDE! Anthony Reynolds! I miss this guy! This guy probably had arguably the best trilogy in 40k up there with ADB. I will say that ADB's character's had no contest, but Anthony Reynolds really knows how to make a plot. I'm actually just got motivated like about 400% approximately back into the Heresy. Anyone want to donate 50 bucks?


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I agree. He also looks of a similar proportion to the Space Marines behind him.


I thought the same thing. I figured it was Terminator armor but the helm says otherwise.

Why is BL so inconsistent with their own damn fluff?


----------



## forkmaster

I would say it's a Captain in Mk. IV armour! And I'm intrigued.


----------



## theurge33

Maybe Sol Talgron? He was in that short story and doesn't this take place in the past. I doubt its Lorgar.


----------



## mal310

No way is that Lorgar on the front page. Not a chance.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

mal310 said:


> No way is that Lorgar on the front page. Not a chance.


When fans have to guess who the artwork is representing, you know the artist and who greenlit him fucked up.


----------



## Garviel loken.

Free extract available


----------



## KramFoot

Just got a BL newsletter- The Purge is limited to 3,350 copies. Goddamnit


----------



## Angel of Blood

So? Has Ravenlord even sold out yet?


----------



## Garviel loken.

Hmm after skimming through the extract it seems a lot of it will be from the ultramarines point of view. Anyone have an idea what battle is it's about?


----------



## KramFoot

Angel of Blood said:


> So? Has Ravenlord even sold out yet?


That's actually a good point. Just checked and aye it's still on sale. I really do wonder why they don't go with the 1 week method again.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

"This latest Horus Heresy novella, explores vile treachery within the hallowed ground of the Imperial Palace itself."


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What time does it go on sale today?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Words_of_Truth said:


> What time does it go on sale today?


1pm according to the website.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

ah ok I was looking on the page of the book itself, doesn't show the time there.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Just ordered The Purge.

Unlike some of the earlier LE novellas, this looks to be a promising read.

The Shadow Crusade spreads across Ultramar, with the Word Bearers 34th Company falling upon the isolated world of Percepton Primus. As the fighting draws out into a programme of extermination, embittered commander Sor Talgron begins to question his part in Lorgar’s grander scheme – for one who stood beside primarchs and high lords in the grand halls of the Imperial Palace, what glory can there now be in punishing Guilliman’s upstart sons? But the price of doubt is known all too well, and if the Word Bearers are ever to return to Terra in triumph then they must purge the last remnants of such unbelief from the face of the galaxy...


So the guy on the cover is Sor Talgron. Maybe we will see him become the Warmonger here as previously thought.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

This isn't about the Second Purge of the Brotherhood then.


----------



## Brother Lucian

First you mean. The second was all the expendables shunted to fight on Calth, those whose's rage had overtaken their common sense.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Brother Lucian said:


> First you mean. The second was all the expendables shunted to fight on Calth, those whose's rage had overtaken their common sense.


No, Calth wasn't a purge enacted by The Brotherhood. The First Purge of the Brotherhood occurred on Colchis before the Emperor rediscovered Lorgar and gave him command of the Imperial Heralds. The Second Purge happened sometime between Monarchia and Isstvan, whilst the Third Purge was attempted in M41.


----------



## mal310

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> This isn't about the Second Purge of the Brotherhood then.


I was really hoping it was, but it looks like its not, (inject huge sarcasm now) because why would anybody want to read about that, they'd much rather read more of the Mark of Calth kind of thing! Sigh, I despair I really do. 

It might touch on it but looks like it won't be the main thrust which I think is a dreadful shame.


----------



## evanswolves

Anyone heard or have an idea when this will ship? Ravenlord had a date it was going to ship from, this one has not, would drop them an email but it takes days to hear anything from them


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Better come quicker than Ravenlord, that one took ages.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

mal310 said:


> I was really hoping it was, but it looks like its not, (inject huge sarcasm now) because why would anybody want to read about that, they'd much rather read more of the Mark of Calth kind of thing! Sigh, I despair I really do.
> 
> It might touch on it but looks like it won't be the main thrust which I think is a dreadful shame.


I'll reserve judgement until I've read it.


----------



## theurge33

Purge and Damnation of Pythos ordered. $80 but no shipping!


----------



## Brother Lucian

The Purge is moving fast. Less than 2000 remaining according to Black Library.


----------



## forkmaster

Well my interests dropped and I'll wait 2 years for the other version instead.  Have fun reading it though.


----------



## evanswolves

Words_of_Truth said:


> Better come quicker than Ravenlord, that one took ages.


Yep, 2 weeks from day of order to delivery :laugh:


----------



## Brother Lucian

Looks like the Purge is selling at a decent speed. Less than 650 left according to black library.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Brother Lucian said:


> Looks like the Purge is selling at a decent speed. Less than 650 left according to black library.


That means that this has sold out quicker (in only a few days) than Ravenlord has in a few months? Speaks volumes.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Books from the evil side tends to be considerably more interesting than their good counterparts.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Brother Lucian said:


> Books from the evil side tends to be considerably more interesting than their good counterparts.


Author, plot and precedent must also have something to do with it. All previous Word Bearer series entries have been great (and most people seem to agree) - _The First Heretic_, _Betrayer_ and _Aurelian_. The fact that _The Purge_ follows on from those three must surely only benefit it? Reynolds also has a popular Word Bearers series with BL as well which can only benefit sales of _The Purge_. In contrast, in my opinion, _Deliverance Lost_ was awful and Thorpe hasn't made any great contributions to the Heresy Series, nor does the plot of _Ravenlord_ sound interesting, sounds like just another novella of meaningless bolter porn, dragging out the plot of the Shattered Legions further. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Zooey72

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I doubt any of them survived - this purge occurred decades before the Horus Heresy (in the time after Lorgar entered the Eye of Terror). We also know that far less were purged than the 'faithless legions' purged on Isstvan III (according to Erebus anyway). I doubt Erebus or Kor Phaeron allowed any to survive.


It is not for certain, but in "Deliverance Lost" Corax killed what may have been a loyalist Word Bearer that was stationed on his home world. The "Outcast Dead" had quite a few traitors that had no idea what was going on, and by default remained loyal. The Word Bearers were the second largest legion, even if just a small fraction of loyalist survived that would still be quite a few.


----------



## Stephen74

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Author, plot and precedent must also have something to do with it. All previous Word Bearer series entries have been great (and most people seem to agree) - _The First Heretic_, _Betrayer_ and _Aurelian_. The fact that _The Purge_ follows on from those three must surely only benefit it? Reynolds also has a popular Word Bearers series with BL as well which can only benefit sales of _The Purge_. In contrast, in my opinion, _Deliverance Lost_ was awful and *Thorpe* hasn't made any great contributions to the Heresy Series, nor does the plot of _Ravenlord_ sound interesting, sounds like just another novella of meaningless bolter porn, dragging out the plot of the Shattered Legions further.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


 And there's why. Still, at least he's managed to be a published writer, more than I've managed, but I feel his works are of such a standard they should come in a various shades of crayon.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Zooey72 said:


> It is not for certain, but in "Deliverance Lost" Corax killed what may have been a loyalist Word Bearer that was stationed on his home world. The "Outcast Dead" had quite a few traitors that had no idea what was going on, and by default remained loyal. The Word Bearers were the second largest legion, even if just a small fraction of loyalist survived that would still be quite a few.


Granted there's no way of knowing, but in my mind there was no doubt that the Word Bearer was a traitor like the rest of them.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Color me suprised. Just got a message from Black Library stating that 'The Purge' has been shipped. Guess they prepared them in advance this time.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Lucian said:


> Color me suprised. Just got a message from Black Library stating that 'The Purge' has been shipped. Guess they prepared them in advance this time.


I haven't gotten any email about that. Hope it's true though, really looking forward to reading _The Purge_.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian

Lord of the Night said:


> I haven't gotten any email about that. Hope it's true though, really looking forward to reading _The Purge_.
> 
> 
> LotN



Looks quite real to me:

We just wanted to let you know that your order has now been despatched from Black Library. 
Order Number: xxxxxx



Product Code: 60040181098
Description: The Horus Heresy: The Purge Limited Edition
Quantity: 1


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I got the same email yesterday as well.


----------



## Doelago

Mine was shipped this morning.


----------



## evanswolves

Still waiting for despatch here :/ *impatient*


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Received mine this morning.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Received mine this morning.


Curse you.

I got my email yesterday morning. Still a chance it could arrive today I suppose.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves

Got my despatch email on the afternoon of the 31st, nothing for me today


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> Curse you.
> 
> I got my email yesterday morning. Still a chance it could arrive today I suppose.
> 
> 
> LotN


I haven't started it yet, I'm still reading _Ahriman: Exile_!


----------



## Vitarus

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I haven't started it yet, I'm still reading _Ahriman: Exile_!


Sure hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Not got mine yet. Monday now I guess.


----------



## Brother Lucian

The Purge was in the mailbox when I came home today. I am in Denmark.


----------



## evanswolves

Mines arrived, and that cover is gorgeous


----------



## Count_the_Seven

I've read it. When folk are ready, can we chat about Sor Talgron in this book and what we know about him from previous appearances, in HH and other GW material?

No spoilers for those still reading!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Got mine today, read it in about an hour and fifteen minutes. I will post up a review on Talk Wargaming once I get my laptop back but ultimately my feelings on this novella are thus;

This was an enjoyable story. It was not what I expected. I would have preferred what I expected, greatly.

I'll say this and only this spoiler-wise for those who haven't read it yet. This is NOT the story of the Terran Purge in the Word Bearers ranks, it's a more personal character-driven story and the title The Purge has a different meaning. While I did enjoy the continuation of the story of Sor Talgron, I would have rather read about the Terran Purge and the conflict between Colchisian and Terran Word Bearers.

This was still a good story, and i'd say on a scale of 10 it would merit a 7.3, which for me means good but not quite halfway to very good (Which is an 8).


LotN


----------



## Count_the_Seven

Good summary LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> Got mine today, read it in about an hour and fifteen minutes.


How the hell do you read that bloody quick? :laugh:

Still haven't started mine yet.


----------



## Brother Lucian

The Purge was a good read, definitely a step up from earlier LEs.


----------



## Valrak

Anyone care to post a full spoiler summary for me? Thanks.


----------



## ckcrawford

I'm so jelly. Can't wait to see whats up.


----------



## Doelago

Mine arrived today. Hopefully it will be better than some of the other shit BL has been releasing lately.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Valrak said:


> Anyone care to post a full spoiler summary for me? Thanks.


Here you go;




There are two concurrent stories in the novella. One is Sor Talgron and the 34th Grand Company invading the planet Percepton Prime which is being defended by the Ultramarines. The second is Sor Talgron being sent away from Terra and what he does before that.

In the first story the Spiral Guard Chapter, the 34th, is invading Percepton Prime and fighting the Ultramarines. They have mostly won the battle, the major cities have fallen and all that remains is to cull the remaining Ultramarines. Talgron however refuses to torture or mutilate the fallen, calling Erebus a snake, and is actually treating the Ultramarines with martial honour. His Dark Apostle, Jarulek from the Dark Word series, is against it but doesn't actually try to countermand Talgron's orders. Meanwhile the Ultramarines send a team of censured warriors on a suicide mission, something that the Ultramarines were praying they wouldn't have to do, but now have no choice. The team includes a former Captain that was interred in a Dreadnought and an ex-Librarian. They go to a secret facility in the mountains but are tracked by a Word Bearer Recon Sergeant, one of the finest in the Legion, and Talgron decides to check it out himself as he thinks something very important is going to happen there.

The team gets inside and sends a message to an Ultramarines ship in orbit, the Word Bearers gutted it but didn't finish it off and have since assumed it died with the rest. The admiral tells the Librarian that she can finish the plan but they need more time as their ship was struck by debris and is currently slightly off-course. She needs 17 more minutes. Meanwhile the Word Bearers assault the Ultramarines position, taking out all of the team and their army compatriots except for the Dreadnought and Librarian. The Dreadnought dies after Jarulek uses some sorcery to distract it while the two remaining Cataphractii dismantle the final weapon mount it possesses. Before they can enter the signal room the Librarian comes out and uses his powers to disable them, breaking the Edict of Nikea which Talgron chides him for, telling him that he is a traitor now just like them. Sergeant Loth, the Recon expert, kills the Librarian while he is distracted by that, and they discover the Ultramarines plan. They are going to bomb the planet with phosphex, the deadliest weapon in the Imperium's arsenal and one that even the Death Guard only use in extreme cases. Guilliman himself has only ever used it twice, both small-scale, and personally considers it abhorrent.

Talgron realizes that the Ultramarines are desperate, and because the phosphex will likely leave no survivors, everybody will assume the Word Bearers did it as nobody would believe the stalwart Ultramarines of suicide-bombing their own planet. Talgron refuses to leave his men dying on the surface and takes his men back up, except Jarulek who stays behind to take another, safer path to the Infidus Diabolus. For a moment it looks like the Word Bearers there will be ok, and then the final phosphex missile hits and kills all but Talgron and one of the Cataphractii, a young Sergeant Kol Badar, who manages to get Talgron to the Stormbird and escape the planet. Talgron doesn't die immediately and goes into a trance where upon he has a vision of the Gods and Lorgar who leads him to the true path. He survives his injuries, although when given bionic replacements he claims there is literally almost nothing left of his original body, and becomes a devotee of the Word. He remembers what he did on Terra and believes that soon the time will come for that to be put into use.


In the second story Sor Talgron is called to the Imperial Palace by Rogal Dorn who wishes an audience with him. During the meeting Talgron meets Nathaniel Garro who tells him of the Warmaster's betrayal at Istvaan III, Istvaan V hasn't happened just yet so they don't know Lorgar is a traitor. Dorn however is taking no chances and tells Talgron the reason he has called him here is to kick him off Terra, along with every single Astartes that isn't an Imperial Fist or a Space Wolf. He won't suspect his own Legion and the Space Wolves on Terra answer to Malcador and he has no authority over them. He cannot trust anybody at the moment and is forming a strike force to go to Istvaan and bring the Warmaster to account, he expects Talgron and the others to join it. He tells Talgron that the Crusader Host, the Astartes from The Outcast Dead, have been arrested but that he wants one of them to go with Talgron, Volkhar Wreth who was Talgron's mentor and is the one Astartes outside the Fists that Dorn actually trusts, but he still cannot take the chance. He gives Talgron a brief window to recover Volkhar from the same prison seen in TOD, which Talgron does. Volkhar is a devotee of the God-Emperor and hasn't been with the main Legion since prior to Monarchia.

Talgron takes Volkhar to an isolated location somewhere deep within the Imperial Palace where Jarulek is waiting with several cryo-pods containing psykers culled from rejects from Imperial ranks, they are cryptic about why they are doing it until they are 100% sure that Volkhar is loyal, at which point they try to disable him. Volkhar manages to take down Jarulek and enters into a stand-off with Talgron, which Talgron wins by dint of being armoured while Volkhar is not. Jarulek cuts out Volkhar's heart and replaces it with a Daemon's, this combined with the psykers is an insurance policy that Lorgar ordered Talgron to enact when he reached Terra. We find out that Talgron has been a traitor the entire time he was on Terra, Lorgar's orders were to pretend to be loyal until the siege begins and then do something to help the Warmaster's forces through. However Dorn's plans have invalidated that plan, and so they go to Plan B. It isn't specified what Volkhar is meant to do, left in the darkness with several bound psykers and a Daemon's heart in place of his own, but Talgron is quite sure that it will be the Word Bearers' hidden trump card when the Siege of Terra begins. The story ends here.



And that is the novella.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian

Regarding the backup plan of the WBs



Sor Talgron said Loth had planted charges, and when they blew the imperials would assume the psycic leevees had burst, leaving them blinded and unable to recieve astropathic messages. It was my thought it was prep work for Magnus' ill fated message to Terra. Without the Word Bearers it might never have been as catasthropic as it was, or Magnus even managing to get through at all due to the traitors weakening the psy-defenses.


----------



## mal310

There is a list of every member of the Crusader Host at the time of the Horus Heresy.


----------



## Valrak

Lord of the Night said:


> Here you go;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two concurrent stories in the novella. One is Sor Talgron and the 34th Grand Company invading the planet Percepton Prime which is being defended by the Ultramarines. The second is Sor Talgron being sent away from Terra and what he does before that.
> 
> In the first story the Spiral Guard Chapter, the 34th, is invading Percepton Prime and fighting the Ultramarines. They have mostly won the battle, the major cities have fallen and all that remains is to cull the remaining Ultramarines. Talgron however refuses to torture or mutilate the fallen, calling Erebus a snake, and is actually treating the Ultramarines with martial honour. His Dark Apostle, Jarulek from the Dark Word series, is against it but doesn't actually try to countermand Talgron's orders. Meanwhile the Ultramarines send a team of censured warriors on a suicide mission, something that the Ultramarines were praying they wouldn't have to do, but now have no choice. The team includes a former Captain that was interred in a Dreadnought and an ex-Librarian. They go to a secret facility in the mountains but are tracked by a Word Bearer Recon Sergeant, one of the finest in the Legion, and Talgron decides to check it out himself as he thinks something very important is going to happen there.
> 
> The team gets inside and sends a message to an Ultramarines ship in orbit, the Word Bearers gutted it but didn't finish it off and have since assumed it died with the rest. The admiral tells the Librarian that she can finish the plan but they need more time as their ship was struck by debris and is currently slightly off-course. She needs 17 more minutes. Meanwhile the Word Bearers assault the Ultramarines position, taking out all of the team and their army compatriots except for the Dreadnought and Librarian. The Dreadnought dies after Jarulek uses some sorcery to distract it while the two remaining Cataphractii dismantle the final weapon mount it possesses. Before they can enter the signal room the Librarian comes out and uses his powers to disable them, breaking the Edict of Nikea which Talgron chides him for, telling him that he is a traitor now just like them. Sergeant Loth, the Recon expert, kills the Librarian while he is distracted by that, and they discover the Ultramarines plan. They are going to bomb the planet with phosphex, the deadliest weapon in the Imperium's arsenal and one that even the Death Guard only use in extreme cases. Guilliman himself has only ever used it twice, both small-scale, and personally considers it abhorrent.
> 
> Talgron realizes that the Ultramarines are desperate, and because the phosphex will likely leave no survivors, everybody will assume the Word Bearers did it as nobody would believe the stalwart Ultramarines of suicide-bombing their own planet. Talgron refuses to leave his men dying on the surface and takes his men back up, except Jarulek who stays behind to take another, safer path to the Infidus Diabolus. For a moment it looks like the Word Bearers there will be ok, and then the final phosphex missile hits and kills all but Talgron and one of the Cataphractii, a young Sergeant Kol Badar, who manages to get Talgron to the Stormbird and escape the planet. Talgron doesn't die immediately and goes into a trance where upon he has a vision of the Gods and Lorgar who leads him to the true path. He survives his injuries, although when given bionic replacements he claims there is literally almost nothing left of his original body, and becomes a devotee of the Word. He remembers what he did on Terra and believes that soon the time will come for that to be put into use.
> 
> 
> In the second story Sor Talgron is called to the Imperial Palace by Rogal Dorn who wishes an audience with him. During the meeting Talgron meets Nathaniel Garro who tells him of the Warmaster's betrayal at Istvaan III, Istvaan V hasn't happened just yet so they don't know Lorgar is a traitor. Dorn however is taking no chances and tells Talgron the reason he has called him here is to kick him off Terra, along with every single Astartes that isn't an Imperial Fist or a Space Wolf. He won't suspect his own Legion and the Space Wolves on Terra answer to Malcador and he has no authority over them. He cannot trust anybody at the moment and is forming a strike force to go to Istvaan and bring the Warmaster to account, he expects Talgron and the others to join it. He tells Talgron that the Crusader Host, the Astartes from The Outcast Dead, have been arrested but that he wants one of them to go with Talgron, Volkhar Wreth who was Talgron's mentor and is the one Astartes outside the Fists that Dorn actually trusts, but he still cannot take the chance. He gives Talgron a brief window to recover Volkhar from the same prison seen in TOD, which Talgron does. Volkhar is a devotee of the God-Emperor and hasn't been with the main Legion since prior to Monarchia.
> 
> Talgron takes Volkhar to an isolated location somewhere deep within the Imperial Palace where Jarulek is waiting with several cryo-pods containing psykers culled from rejects from Imperial ranks, they are cryptic about why they are doing it until they are 100% sure that Volkhar is loyal, at which point they try to disable him. Volkhar manages to take down Jarulek and enters into a stand-off with Talgron, which Talgron wins by dint of being armoured while Volkhar is not. Jarulek cuts out Volkhar's heart and replaces it with a Daemon's, this combined with the psykers is an insurance policy that Lorgar ordered Talgron to enact when he reached Terra. We find out that Talgron has been a traitor the entire time he was on Terra, Lorgar's orders were to pretend to be loyal until the siege begins and then do something to help the Warmaster's forces through. However Dorn's plans have invalidated that plan, and so they go to Plan B. It isn't specified what Volkhar is meant to do, left in the darkness with several bound psykers and a Daemon's heart in place of his own, but Talgron is quite sure that it will be the Word Bearers' hidden trump card when the Siege of Terra begins. The story ends here.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the novella.
> 
> 
> LotN


Thank you, very interesting with Daemon heart.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Lord of the Night said:


> The Dreadnought dies after Jarulek uses some sorcery to distract it while the two remaining Cataphractii dismantle the final weapon mount it possesses. Before they can enter the signal room the Librarian comes out and uses his powers to disable them, breaking the Edict of Nikea which Talgron chides him for, telling him that he is a traitor now just like them. Sergeant Loth, the Recon expert, kills the Librarian while he is distracted by that.


Small mix up there


The Dreadnought is taken down when the terminators teleport in, where as it is the Librarian that is distracted by the deamons summoned by Jarulek, taking down Jarulek being the distraction needed for Loth to take the shot.


----------



## ckcrawford

Interesting. I thought the part of the Wolves' obedience was pretty interesting. I wonder if there is something about them supposedly being the Emperor's lapdogs, them only listening to malodor and their relationship with Inquisition, especially during (not after) the was on Armageddon, that is not coincidental. 

Dorn's actions are also interesting. His move to essentially be picky about what men are left at his disposal is a bit farfetched, yet revealing at the same time. At this point, you would think he would be getting as many bodies as possible. Even to the extent of killing those from the traitor legions and recycling their organs for new bodies on the wall.


----------



## Garviel loken.

so wait, this is the end of the shadow crusade? Did the word bearers essentially win?


----------



## Anakwanar

Phosphex? What? Could you elaborate for the guys who hasn't gotten their copies yet?


----------



## Brother Lucian

Phospex is pretty much the 40k version of napalm, excessively toxic as well. Able to burn under water even.


----------



## Anakwanar

Thanks - but i mean - Ultramarines won? They have killed all Word Bearers with phosphex bombing?


----------



## Brother Lucian

Anakwanar said:


> Thanks - but i mean - Ultramarines won? They have killed all Word Bearers with phosphex bombing?




Pyrrhic Victory, it was the final act of the very last ultramarines, sacrificing themselves to pull it off and badly mauling the Word Bearers host on this world. And significant WB assets survived


----------



## Angel of Blood

Yeah it's a planet killer. It will just keep on burning and burning, only the void will stop the flames from carrying on. I think they said 1 of them would render a planet inhabitable for five years, where as the Ultramarines drop around 18 or near enough.


----------



## ckcrawford

I think its interesting that we now have a horrific weapon that could do so much damage. The reason I think this is interesting is because Dorn condemned Curze for simply executing traitors and yet the astartes have been known to do things as bad as killing every living thing on a planet.


----------



## forkmaster

I saw that _The Purge_ is still available. It's really weird to see LE-novellas taking such long time selling out. Perhaps people have caught up on BL's bullshit and wont fall into that shit anymore.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Just read it last night. Very enjoyable. 



Seeing an atheist Word Bearer caught me completely off guard and the ending where he transforms into a chaplain seemed very fitting. 

The only thing I disliked was Reynold's decision to have Sor Talgron view a Custodian as being his closest friend. It seemed too similar to ADB's work and we see nothing in the novella to suggest they were close at all.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer

I finished it last week. I must say that I hated the ending. Also, reading it on my tablet was kind of annoying due to the layout. The novel jumps back and forth through time. Perhaps in print or on a different reader these sections are seperated better, but on mine, we'd often jump between times from one sentence to the next. There were occasions when I was confused as to which time frame I was in.
Anyway, this may be more an issue with my reader than the novel. Although I must say that the whole writing mechanic of jumping back and forward through time every two f****ing paragraphs is getting old. Maybe it's not happening as much as I think it does. I may well have just happened to read a few books in succession which use this mechanic and as a result it seems more common than it really is.

Anyway, it's an OK story with a sucky ending (although clearly other people disagree, which is fine)


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Read it on my kindle, had no issues with the time jumps (barely recall any, the writing was very fluid IMO).

Why did the ending suck? Because he became a reformed Word Bearer?


----------



## Kharn The Complainer

Malus Darkblade said:


> Read it on my kindle, had no issues with the time jumps (barely recall any, the writing was very fluid IMO).



I like how you put the ending in spoiler brackets in your previous post but not in this one. ;-)

Yeah, I guess. He just became like the rest of them. To be fair, he was at least given a good enough reason for the change. Perhaps my dislike of the ruinous powers is clouding my judgement.


----------

